# U g l y !!



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

I finally took some time to go to TiVo's horrible new web site (what is with sites nowdays) to look at the Bolt. I was shocked...

U G L Y ! !

I have a professional, nice looking setup, with black amplifiers, black EQ, black BluRay, black tuning adapter, black TV, black speakers, etc. Why the **** would they make the Bolt WHITE? And the stupid remote too?? Great, so all other remotes are BLACK, the Bolt one can stand out like a sore thumb, and collect lots of nicely visible grime.

And then when you think that is the largest cosmetic problem, you see the design of the case. Are they kidding??? A bent case? So you can't have any other component on top of it? It looks defective! 

Maybe I am just not the artsy-fartsy type. I like plain, ol' black rectangles. I hope by the time I want to upgrade from the Roamio, they come out with a different design option that is black and non-bent.

(The QuickMode sounds fascinating... and it is one of the things I suggested to TiVo several times over the years (although I asked for it to be adjustable). Compelling feature.)


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The bent design isn't that bad, but the white stands out like a sore thumb against my all black AV rack and actually kind of draws your eye, which isn't good when you're trying to watch TV.


----------



## gigaguy (Aug 30, 2013)

I was surprised, in person it looks unique, and the design works for a streamer box. It's actually small and self contained. Who needs big ol black squared boxes. It looked nice thru the glass window in my BDI ent center, just saying. I only have a Mac mini and router in there, and no black boxes anymore except the Tivos in other rooms.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

It seems strange to me that they went with white. In their marketing, they seem to be targeting men, and black is usually considered a more masculine color while I think women tend to prefer white more often. If you ever notice car colors, men usually drive the black cars and women usually drive the white cars. I could deal with the Bolt curve if it were piano black. I could even probably deal with the Bolt white if it were a more conventional shape. But the two together is hard to swallow.

_(I mean no disrespect in this next statement)_ Maybe this is just what you get when you have a woman as VP of design. I honestly don't think that a man would have come up with the Bolt design of his own accord.


----------



## gigaguy (Aug 30, 2013)

Did I see in the sneak peek of the Bolt Aereo, the main body is white, and the left end piece is black? 
Bolt is now up to date with the 10 yr old Apple white motif.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Indifferent all around. I got over it in 5 minutes. It's white and bent on purpose to be noticed and stand out from the mountain of black equipment.


----------



## TazExprez (May 31, 2014)

I don't care about how it looks and since it's smaller, you can hide it in more places.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

IN person the shape doesn't bother me as much since it is so small. But the color really makes it stand out. If it were black, it would blend in so much better. But in the end it's the functionality of the BOLT that really won me over.

I love the Quick mode and SKip mode. And the Bolt is also very fast. Those three things convinced me to replace my Roamio Pro with two Bolts. Despite the shape and the color and me having to pay for a second cable card now. I really liked it that much.


----------



## LightningBOLT (Sep 30, 2015)

Most people freak out at change.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

LightningBOLT said:


> Most people freak out at change.


I hope you are not implying I am one of them. I don't mind change, if it is to improve something. But I dislike change simply for the sake of change, or when the change is to something worse.

It is interesting seeing the poll results and reading all the responses. At least I am not alone in my displeasure of the new design. I forgot to mention I also dislike "small" components because, again, they don't look professional and they can't stack well. Perfect example are almost all the silly bluray players. Not only stupidly small, but the majority have controls on THE TOP! It is like a competition in which every component decides they are the ONLY component and must be "on top".


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

So you're saying size matters?


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

waynomo said:


> So you're saying size matters?


and that bend, designed to please


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

I really don't understand those that have such high concerns for what I will call aesthetics or style that it drives their lives. I am pretty much a function is all that matters person, and don't really care much what stuff looks like, just how well it works for me. I am sure we would drive each other nuts.


----------



## gigaguy (Aug 30, 2013)

TiVo needs to get noticed to survive in a big world of devices. I hope the design helps get sales because of that.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

crxssi said:


> And then when you think that is the largest cosmetic problem, you see the design of the case. Are they kidding??? A bent case? So you can't have any other component on top of it? It looks defective!
> 
> Maybe I am just not the artsy-fartsy type. I like plain, ol' black rectangles. I hope by the time I want to upgrade from the Roamio, they come out with a different design option that is black and non-bent.


Isn't the case plastic? Even if it were flat what would you place on top of it (versus it on top of something else)?

Didn't you hate when the AV vendors were selling silver components? 

Scott


----------



## georgeorwell86 (Sep 15, 2015)

While I like the Bolt as a device, I'm not fond of it's design. But it's in a cabinet, so I don't see it. Since I own several Boxee Boxes....this is just one more "WTF were the designers thinking?" device to add to the collection.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Dan203 said:


> The bent design isn't that bad, but the white stands out like a sore thumb against my all black AV rack and actually kind of draws your eye, which isn't good when you're trying to watch TV.


But it IS good when you're trying to sell product! Especially if they have one out on display in the store showing some 4K/UHD goodness on a decent compatible TV.


----------



## colodane (Oct 6, 2015)

"Flat and Black" would be ideal.


----------



## Stevesreed (Jun 24, 2002)

I'm seriously thinking about spray painting it black. 

In the mean time. I might just put it behind something. Since the remote is RF, no line of site is needed.


----------



## magnumis (Jan 6, 2005)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> Indifferent all around. I got over it in 5 minutes. It's white and bent on purpose to be noticed and stand out from the mountain of black equipment.


I believe that is the issue. Who wants 1 piece of equipment to stand out in a mountain of black equipment. I think white looks cheap and the bend is ugly. If Tivo wants to continue to stand out they can start making colors. A pink tivo would ready stand out.


----------



## Cori (Jan 27, 2005)

I'm a female and just one voice but I'd have to agree with the OP. The new bolt is ugly in both color and design. I don't have one yet but if I did I'd likely paint it black or to go really artsy, and paint some designs all over it. The remote would look nasty in a few months at our house. I could probably live with the design if it was black. Makes you wonder what they were thinking designing this thing.


----------



## magnumis (Jan 6, 2005)

Do you think the bolt designers had any input the new Tivo logo. I liked the Tivo smile logo better.


----------



## Jah_Rules (Oct 17, 2015)

I'm usually partial to all my electronics being black.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Mine is inside a cabinet in my entertainment system... I don't care what it looks like.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

so it stands out in the store and in your setup. that's it.


----------



## raqball (Feb 23, 2015)

I don't mind the design change but do not like the white color..


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

It's nothing a big piece of 3M Dual-Lock and sticking it out of sight on the back of something like the TV won't fix.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

gigaguy said:


> Did I see in the sneak peek of the Bolt Aereo, the main body is white, and the left end piece is black?


And that coloring snuck through in the software release, somehow, based on what I saw on my basic Roamio when jumping over to the BOLT entry under the basic's "My Shows" listing.


----------



## Geezer64 (Jul 16, 2014)

Absolutely hideous looking!!


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

It's change. Lots of people are going to dislike it initially just because of that no matter what. 

But we've had game consoles come in white and in modified form factors. I don't see this as any different. 

At the same time I think a ton of people (especially women like my wife  ) do not like electronics sitting out in the open anyway especially ugly black boxes. They liked them tucked away. 

This design can only help change the minds of those people.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

trip1eX said:


> It's change. Lots of people are going to dislike it initially just because of that no matter what.
> 
> But we've had game consoles come in white and in modified form factors. I don't see this as any different.
> 
> ...


Right, look at the market dominance of the Boxee Box.

If Bahr and the other %^&*s running the show nowdays keep it up they will end up like Boxee, diggin it into the ground.

Bunch of stupid looking boxes out there with no revenue stream.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

foghorn2 said:


> Right, look at the market dominance of the Boxee Box.
> 
> If Bahr and the other %^&*s running the show nowdays keep it up they will end up like Boxee, diggin it into the ground.
> 
> Bunch of stupid looking boxes out there with no revenue stream.


lol. I don't think Boxee's fate was determined by how the box looked.

And how do run something into the ground that always seemed like more of an open source project?


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

I think it's adorable and since the "same 'ol same 'ol" wasn't getting them enough attention I think the new look has some good potential, much like the old Boxee units sitting on a corner.


----------



## markjrenna (Mar 23, 2006)

I didn't buy it based on how it looked. I bought it because I know how good TiVo is.


----------



## HenryFarpolo (Dec 1, 2008)

Neither the color or the design bother me one way or the other. The size is a big plus as it is moving things in the right direction. Smaller is better!!


----------



## Leon WIlkinson (Feb 13, 2000)

I wonder when we see a TiVo Bolt skin made?


----------



## dlmerchant (Feb 15, 2004)

I hate this bent design. I'm pressed for space in my AV cabinet, and now I can't stack anything on top of this device. I had the same frustration with the SlingPlayer.


----------



## raqball (Feb 23, 2015)

HenryFarpolo said:


> Smaller is better!!


Except for heat dissipation and fan noise..


----------



## moveandstore (Oct 17, 2015)

I can understand the arched design. But my unit doesn't get warm to the touch except near the cable input area (on the right hand side). So I guess there is a method to the designer's madness.

There should have been a choice of colors for this new model. Plain vanilla white shouldn't have been the only choice. I would have preferred black, since all the rest of my A/V setup is black.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

dlmerchant said:


> I hate this bent design. I'm pressed for space in my AV cabinet, and now I can't stack anything on top of this device. I had the same frustration with the SlingPlayer.


 I asked this of the original poster a while back. The case on the Bolt is plastic right? So what would you stack on top of it versus having it be on top of everything else?

Scott


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

raqball said:


> Except for heat dissipation and fan noise..


Exactly. Small fans = loud and unreliable.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

HerronScott said:


> I asked this of the original poster a while back. The case on the Bolt is plastic right? So what would you stack on top of it versus having it be on top of everything else?


Bluray player
Cable modem
Tuning adapter

All three of which are sub-standard size.

So what happens when you only have one shelf and you have one of the 99% of stupid Bluray players that is also small and has top controls? They expect THEIR box to be on top and would ask the same question you just did. Or some game console that was sub-component sized or vertical. The whole point of standard sizes and such is so that things CAN be stacked. It is generally a good thing.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

crxssi said:


> Bluray player
> Cable modem
> Tuning adapter
> 
> ...


actually you really shouldn't stack components if you can help it.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

b_scott said:


> actually you really shouldn't stack components if you can help it.


It's really not an issue except for amplifiers and turntables.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

crxssi said:


> Bluray player
> Cable modem
> Tuning adapter
> 
> ...


I guess those are light enough although the Blu-Ray player would have to be small/light to want to stack it on a plastic case device. Being limited to one shelf would present challenges but I'd start with using the cablemodem and tuning adapter vertically. Couldn't you put those on either side (my Motorola is vertical but on my computer desk)?

We're still using our original Blu-Ray player (Sony BD-S350) which I think is at least 7 years old so we haven't shopped for one lately. Controls on top is common now? I guess you could always use the remote only. The only button I use actually on the device is the eject and I could do that just as easily with the remote.

Scott


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

waynomo said:


> It's really not an issue except for amplifiers and turntables.


Not true. It's an issue for components that put out a lot of heat, especially those with venting on the top or bottom.

EDIT: LOL sorry.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

b_scott said:


> Not true. It's an issue for components that put out a lot of head, especially those with venting on the top or bottom.


I can't even comment on that.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

b_scott said:


> Not true. It's an issue for components that put out a lot of head heat, especially those with venting on the top or bottom.


FYP

That's what I was basically getting at. Yes, it's an issue of heat. The vast majority of components don't put out enough heat for it to be an issue. Amps are the ones that came to mind.

But again, the stock line of "It's bad to stack components" is not true. There are some that should be avoided, but the list of those is a lot smaller than the ones that can be safely stacked.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

Only 3.97!

http://www.homedepot.com/p/QEP-16-oz-White-Rubber-Tile-Tapping-Mallet-61613/202501807


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

You don't need that to get it to go flat. Just do what everyone's been talk about. Since it's plastic, put it on top of your amp or something and it'll eventually heat up enough and warp back down flat from the heat of the amps!


----------



## LightningBOLT (Sep 30, 2015)

crxssi said:


> I hope you are not implying I am one of them. I don't mind change, if it is to improve something. But I dislike change simply for the sake of change, or when the change is to something worse.
> 
> It is interesting seeing the poll results and reading all the responses. At least I am not alone in my displeasure of the new design. I forgot to mention I also dislike "small" components because, again, they don't look professional and they can't stack well. Perfect example are almost all the silly bluray players. Not only stupidly small, but the majority have controls on THE TOP! It is like a competition in which every component decides they are the ONLY component and must be "on top".


chill out dude.

You think it isn't an improvement and that is fine. It is also fine for someone to think that it is a significant improvement.

The reality is that most people freak out at change. It is a fact. And it is a good thing because society needs most people to love the same thing every day.


----------



## Africanlivedit (Apr 30, 2014)

My money is on the idea that TiVo wanted the unit to look 'Apple'-ish. 



I don't like it sticks out in my rack either and the remote just looks ridiculous.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

HenryFarpolo said:


> Neither the color or the design bother me one way or the other. The size is a big plus as it is moving things in the right direction. Smaller is better!!


Speak for yourself.
Big and Black is whats in, ALL IN!


----------



## RichB (Apr 2, 2003)

I have every bought series TiVo made with lifetime service. 
I like the clean face-plate style, will not ever buy a white/bent TiVo.

I'll bet there is a mid-model that is black and flat.
Basically, as the sole-choice this is product-design malpractice.

How many tuners in the Bolts?

- Rich


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

RichB said:


> I have every bought series TiVo made with lifetime service.
> I like the clean face-plate style, will not ever buy a white/bent TiVo.
> 
> I'll bet there is a mid-model that is black and flat.
> ...


Four tuners


----------



## JJJB (Nov 8, 2003)

If it never comes in Black I won't be buying one. My Roamio works fine. The fact that it's not flat bothers me a little but not as much as the color. Would it be so difficult to make it come in both and see which one sells more? I think we know what color would win. Maybe when they realize they're losing sales(like mine) because of it they'll do something.


----------



## dugbug (Dec 29, 2003)

LightningBOLT said:


> chill out dude.
> 
> You think it isn't an improvement and that is fine. It is also fine for someone to think that it is a significant improvement.
> 
> The reality is that most people freak out at change. It is a fact. And it is a good thing because society needs most people to love the same thing every day.


well there is change like "faster interface, better networking", and then there is 'lets bend it with a kink in like an off-center manner! oh and sprinkle it with glitter. NO! paint. it. white. Change baby."


----------



## Time_Lord (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm not so sure white is so bad, however the high gloss of the box maybe more of what bothers people.

There are other items out there for AV that aren't black or white. Silver/grey come to mind as another common color however I think most device tend not to be glossy.

But I do agree that TiVO (as well as many other companies) are taking a page from Apple's playbook, put out a clean simple looking product as that is supposedly what the market now wants.

After a while the unit just blends in with whatever other visual noise you have.

-TL


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Time_Lord said:


> I'm not so sure white is so bad, however the high gloss of the box maybe more of what bothers people.
> 
> There are other items out there for AV that aren't black or white. Silver/grey come to mind as another common color however I think most device tend not to be glossy.
> 
> ...


I'm not seeing it. I've had my Bolts for several weeks now. There is just no blending in when everything else is Black. Although the size does help that. SInce it is smaller it doesn't stand out as much as larger box would.

I was going to hide my Bolts in a cabinet, but when the video output is active, and transfers are taking place, the Bolt really heats up. So I've decided to leave them out in the open to keep them a little cooler.

But like with the ugly Boxee Box, the functionality trumps the looks. I have no desire to use my Roamios any more. The Bolt's are much better.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

So now we have a lot of responses.

While a whopping half of people dislike the Bolt color and shape, less than ONE FIFTH actually like either. It is probably no surprise that this question was in the latest TiVo survey. You can guess how I answered it


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

crxssi said:


> So now we have a lot of responses.
> 
> While a whopping half of people dislike the Bolt color and shape, less than ONE FIFTH actually like either. It is probably no surprise that this question was in the latest TiVo survey. You can guess how I answered it


Well you're in a forum full of legacy Tivo consumers that even Tivo says clearly are not the market for the current Bolt, so I'm not surprised this group isn't down with the change, we're not supposed to be the target.

That being said, I like it.


----------



## MJM3000 (Jul 14, 2003)

Over the Summer, I was *very close* to buying a Roamio Pro, but I came across an article online that mentioned the probability of a new TiVo box later this year. I decided to wait, because why not hold off for a few month to get the latest & greatest. I was *positive* I'd buy the new model.

If you asked me then what could possibly ruin these plans, in my wildest dreams, I doubt I could've come up with the monstrosity that is the Bolt (*appearance wise*). I won't apologize for venting once again, but who in the world designed that thing? TiVo's have always looked really nice, especially the Roamio, IMO. The Bolt looks like it was designed for teenagers, but they're probably the absolute least likely buyers. I just can't understand this. It hurts.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

MJM3000 said:


> Over the Summer, I was *very close* to buying a Roamio Pro, but I came across an article online that mentioned the probability of a new TiVo box later this year. I decided to wait, because why not hold off for a few month to get the latest & greatest. I was *positive* I'd buy the new model.
> 
> If you asked me then what could possibly ruin these plans, in my wildest dreams, I doubt I could've come up with the monstrosity that is the Bolt (*appearance wise*). I won't apologize for venting once again, but who in the world designed that thing? TiVo's have always looked really nice, especially the Roamio, IMO. The Bolt looks like it was designed for teenagers, but they're probably the absolute least likely buyers. I just can't understand this. It hurts.


Once you actually use the Bolt it does take most of the sting of the looks away from it.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

In my cabinet I have a "White shelf" 
It holds my WII and my bolt..


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

MJM3000 said:


> I won't apologize for venting once again, but who in the world designed that thing? TiVo's have always looked really nice, especially the Roamio, IMO. The Bolt looks like it was designed for teenagers, but they're probably the absolute least likely buyers. I just can't understand this. It hurts.


The traditional TiVo designs have always been very masculine, but the Bolt clearly has a more feminine design. It is a little strange that TiVo went this route, as I assume that the vast majority of TiVo buyers are men. Maybe TiVo is trying to appeal more to the female consumer, or maybe just make TiVo more acceptable to the female companion of the male buyer.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

tarheelblue32 said:


> The traditional TiVo designs have always been very masculine, but the Bolt clearly has a more feminine design. It is a little strange that TiVo went this route, as I assume that the vast majority of TiVo buyers are men. Maybe TiVo is trying to appeal more to the female consumer, or maybe just make TiVo more acceptable to the female companion of the male buyer.


Then maybe they could have just left it as a standard-component-sized rectangle and offered a separate version painted pink with rhinestones glued to the front????


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

crxssi said:


> Then maybe they could have just left it as a standard-component-sized rectangle and offered a separate version painted pink with rhinestones glued to the front????


A bedazzled tivo!!! :up:


----------



## LightningBOLT (Sep 30, 2015)

dianebrat said:


> Well you're in a forum full of legacy Tivo consumers that even Tivo says clearly are not the market for the current Bolt, so I'm not surprised this group isn't down with the change, we're not supposed to be the target.
> 
> That being said, I like it.


Well said and correct.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

dianebrat said:


> Well you're in a forum full of legacy Tivo consumers that even Tivo says clearly are not the market for the current Bolt, so I'm not surprised this group isn't down with the change, we're not supposed to be the target.
> 
> That being said, I like it.


+1 How many people in this forum are interested in a 4 tuner unit, with a 1T hard drive? Will the color or shape of the box change anything?

Tivo needs to attract new, non-geek customers. Posters in this thread are comparing the color and size with some apple products. Sounds like a good style to emulate.

I like black, rectangular boxes. They look functional, maybe even ugly. Calling the Bolt ugly I don't agree. The bolt is an attempt to market a box which not only works great but looks distinctive.

Again, I'm happy with my functional, rectangular box but I don't care if my tivo looks ugly.


----------



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

crxssi said:


> A bent case? So you can't have any other component on top of it?


I suspect that's the purpose of the bent case--to keep things from being put on top. If they could they'd probably like to figure out a way of also keeping it from being put on top of other things (heat).


----------



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

crxssi said:


> So now we have a lot of responses.
> 
> While a whopping half of people dislike the Bolt color and shape, less than ONE FIFTH actually like either. It is probably no surprise that this question was in the latest TiVo survey. You can guess how I answered it


The survey isn't terribly well designed because it doesn't show the extent of the dislike. I put I dislike the white, but it's not a huge deal.

On the other hand I sort of like the white remote--makes it easier to see.


----------



## Expidia (Jul 10, 2015)

FUGLY

A poll should be set up to check off how many months we can guess before tivo discontinues this atrocity in cabinet design and color . . . due to slow sales.


----------



## Eskimo2 (Dec 14, 2015)

The shape and size certainly ensures that it sits at the top of anyone's stack of components, since you won't be putting anything on top of it.. 

Just hope it sits on top of a non-slim PS3 (which has a curved top) OK, because I don't have a separate shelf it can go on.


----------



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

There are now also curved Blu-Ray players. It's becoming a trend. [Edit: I just saw it today and it's a curved front, sort of like a curved TV. Much different.]

At least with the RF remote a Bolt does not have to be in sight if the curved design does bother you (it doesn't bother me). Disc players not so much.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

New BOLT and MINI!


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

foghorn2 said:


> New BOLT and MINI!


 Haha, classic! This reminds me of the movie "Step Brothers"


----------



## disturbedfred (Oct 2, 2004)

Not freaking out at change here, just hating on ugly.


LightningBOLT said:


> Most people freak out at change.


----------



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

I don't understand why the shape and color of the Bolt are so important to some people, but I also don't understand why Tivo doesn't offer it in black too. That seemingly would be easy to do, arguably get stores to carry more inventory, and clearly generate more sales.

As to the color issues, one thing that really annoys me is when the tech press comes up with a "news" article about a smartphone being offered in a different color. If a smartphone was ONLY offered in florescent pink that would affect my purchase decision. But other than that color isn't that important to me.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

GoodSpike said:


> I don't understand why the shape and color of the Bolt are so important to some people, but I also don't understand why Tivo doesn't offer it in black too. That seemingly would be easy to do, arguably get stores to carry more inventory, and clearly generate more sales.
> 
> As to the color issues, one thing that really annoys me is when the tech press comes up with a "news" article about a smartphone being offered in a different color. If a smartphone was ONLY offered in florescent pink that would affect my purchase decision. But other than that color isn't that important to me.


All my electronics are now black, if I had a bolt the color would stick out like a sore thumb, but TiVo may have wanted that. (You friend comes into your home and asks " what that white crazy thing in you electronics cabinet" you tell him and voila, another Bolt sale)


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

HarperVision said:


> Haha, classic! This reminds me of the movie "Step Brothers"


Did you touch my Drum SET?

I saw the Bolt boxes at Fry's, now thats Fugly too!
What were they thinking.

And that imperfect seam/split, its on all the pictures and looks so cheap!


----------

